# AnKa Umbau - DDR-ANgelKAhn - der Klassiker



## JDE (2. Februar 2018)

Moin zusammen. #h

Wie wäre es mit einer *Zusammenstellung von Tipps und Tricks für den Umbau der DDR-AnKa*? 
Genug Umbauten müssten ja in der Welt sein. 

Ich habe hier schonmal mit der Verstärkung für den Spiegel begonnen. 
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4787587#post4787587

Klampen und ein Rutenhalter sind auch schon montiert.

Aber es gibt ja noch so viel mehr :q:q:q

Nun habe ich vor, die *Sitzflächen am Bug und Heck* mit Siebdruckplatten zu *verstärken*, um sichere (und vorn größere) Standflächen zum Stehen für's Jerken zu erhalten.

*Habt ihr einen Tipp, womit ich die Siebdruckplatten rutschhemmend einstreichen kann?*
Ich dachte da an flüssiges *Latex*. |kopfkrat
Was meint ihr? 

*Demnächst* will ich noch 
- einen weiteren *Rutenhalter* montieren
- einen *Bootskasten* unter der Ruderbank anbringen
- irgendwie an den Bodenbrettern *Transporthalterungspunkte für den Motor* (4PS) montieren und
- eine stabile *Fahrpersenning* aus LKW-Plane basteln
|kopfkrat

Habt ihr Ideen?


----------



## TurusUkko (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: AnKa Umbau - DDR-ANgelKAhn - der Klassiker*

Servus, ich hab bei meiner Anka die hintere Sitzfläche zum Boots kasten umgebaut Oben habe ich ein rechteckiges Loch heraus geflext und eine Aluplatte zurecht geschnitten die größer ist und vorne eine Rundung besitzt. Vorne kann ich sie nach unten mit zwei Schlössern sichern. Muss mal schauen ob ich ein vernünftiges  Bild finde. So kannst du viel Krempel immer im Boot lassen. Wenn ich mit E Motor unterwegs bin steht da die Batterie drin, Kabel kein Thema weil weiche dicke Dichtung verbaut. 

Gruß


----------



## Inni (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: AnKa Umbau - DDR-ANgelKAhn - der Klassiker*



JDE schrieb:


> *Habt ihr einen Tipp, womit ich die Siebdruckplatten rutschhemmend einstreichen kann?*
> Ich dachte da an flüssiges *Latex*. |kopfkrat
> Was meint ihr?




Guck mal beim Surfzeug Zubehör. Da gibt es "Flüssig Standlack". Im Prinzip ein 2k-Harz mit Krümel drin.
Damit kann man das Brett nach rollern, wenn der Standlack runter ist.


----------



## TurusUkko (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: AnKa Umbau - DDR-ANgelKAhn - der Klassiker*

Das stimmt aber ist teuer das Zeug. Gibt recht günstig verschiedene Granulate zum abstreuen oder einrühren in Kunstharz welches du sicher hast.


----------



## maxum (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: AnKa Umbau - DDR-ANgelKAhn - der Klassiker*

Hallo, 

in einen Anka ne Plattform zum stehen ? Stell dich mal vorher so hin
um das auszuprobieren, der Anka wackelt so schon genug , ich würde
mir maximal schöne Sitze montieren aber keine Plattform.


----------



## Naish82 (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: AnKa Umbau - DDR-ANgelKAhn - der Klassiker*

Gegen das wackeln der Anja gibt’s n Trick...
Hat n Kumpel bei seiner zumindest gemacht und funktioniert echt gut. 
Er hat aus 2 KG rohren Stabilisatoren gebaut, die einfach Bb und Stbd der Länge nach am Rumpf befestigt werden. Hab da aber leider keine Bilder von...


----------



## Inni (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: AnKa Umbau - DDR-ANgelKAhn - der Klassiker*



TurusUkko schrieb:


> Das stimmt aber ist teuer das Zeug. Gibt recht günstig verschiedene Granulate zum abstreuen oder einrühren in Kunstharz welches du sicher hast.



Du kannst auch 2k Harz auf die Fläche rollern und mit zucker bestreuen. Nach Aushärten den Zucker auswaschen. Die Harz Struktur bleibt stehen. Haben wir auch auf Boards gemacht


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: AnKa Umbau - DDR-ANgelKAhn - der Klassiker*



Naish82 schrieb:


> Gegen das wackeln der Anja gibt’s n Trick...
> Hat n Kumpel bei seiner zumindest gemacht und funktioniert echt gut.
> Er hat aus 2 KG rohren Stabilisatoren gebaut, die einfach Bb und Stbd der Länge nach am Rumpf befestigt werden. Hab da aber leider keine Bilder von...



Dann kann man sich auch gleich ein Floß kaufen


----------



## Naish82 (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: AnKa Umbau - DDR-ANgelKAhn - der Klassiker*



Testudo schrieb:


> Dann kann man sich auch gleich ein Floß kaufen



Na wenn du meinst... 

Seine Anka lässt sich noch rudern wir zuvor aber ist jetzt deutlich Kippstabiler und liegt generell stabiler im Wasser.
Nur zum Verständnis, die Rohre sind ca 1,20 lang und komplett offen. Dazu am Rumpf befestigt, unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche.


----------



## JDE (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: AnKa Umbau - DDR-ANgelKAhn - der Klassiker*

Moin.

Zu *rutschsicher*:


Inni schrieb:


> Du kannst auch 2k Harz auf die Fläche rollern und mit Zucker bestreuen. Nach Aushärten den Zucker auswaschen. Die Harz Struktur bleibt stehen. Haben wir auch auf Boards gemacht



Ich werde es mit Interdeck von International probieren.
(https://www.amazon.de/International-Interdeck-750ml-verschiedene-Farben/dp/B00NEJQ58U). Gibt es für ca. 25,- wohl auch in Baumärkten.
Dazu gabs auch mal ein Thema hier im Board, wo der letzte Eintrag noch nach zwei Jahren sehr zufrieden war.

Und *wegen des erhöhten Stehens*:
Ich werde fast ausschließlich auf den Havelseen um BRB/H. unterwegs sein. Also fast ohne Strömung. Schaukeln gibt es hier nur mitten auf den Seen ab 4 Bft.
Wenn man wollte könnte man sogar auf der originalen Bugsitzfläche stehen - das ist mir aber doch zu wacklig. 
Daher will ich die Bugsitzfläche um ca. 30 cm verlängern. 
Dann kann man bequem stehen und wenn der durchschnittliche 1,30er Havelhecht den Köder nimmt auch noch beherzt und sicher anschlagen. :q:q
Und nebenher soll der Überstand von 0,3m nach unten als Stauraum für Anker, Zusatztank usw dienen.

Zum *Ausschneiden der Schwimmkörper*:
Daran dachte ich auch schon. Habe aber erstmal Abstand genommen, weil ich doch Bedenken habe, dass mir der Kahn irgendwann absäuft. #c

Die *KG-Rohre als Stabilisatoren* sind nicht meins. Mein Boot wird die meiste Zeit auf einem Trailer stehen und dabei werden die Rohre wohl stören bzw. beim Trailern bald wegbrechen.


----------

